

Twitter's Short URL domain - abraham
http://t.co/

======
scorchin
From their help page: <http://help.twitter.com/entries/109623>

> "All links included in Direct Message notification emails currently pass
> through our link service and are converted to a <http://t.co> link. We've
> also begun testing this service for links in Tweets"

I'm curious whether they're going to outright put a blanket ban on
"alternative" URL shorteners like they did with Twitter-based Ad services.

~~~
mikeleeorg
I hope not. I've grown attached to the metrics that other URL shorteners (e.g.
bit.ly) offer. But if Twitter offered those metrics as well, then... goodbye
bit.ly...

